# 56 gallon aquarium setup complete



## Rob72

got a new to us 56 gallon aquarium, stand, 3 stirp lights 2 with 6700k bulbs and 2 plant bulb the pinkish color, Fluval 205 canister filter, heater rated for 75 gallon, 3 good size peices of driftwood covered with moss, tons and tons of live plants, 20 bottles of various Flourish chemicls, plants food, iron and a bunch of others, a complete (i think) C02 setup, the bottles, the lines, the valves the defuser, some king of little think yo put somthing else in for it, here are the pics it setup and cycling










what do you all think


----------



## holly12

Wow, looks fab! You got it up and running faster than you did the 27g, lol! Congrats and enjoy! (What are you planning on putting in it?)


----------



## Pigeonfish

I'm really starting to like the look of cubed aquariums... since they fit in places so easily... 

You're giving me ideas Rob... *n1


----------



## holly12

Yeah, you and the cube tanks! (Is it a cube or a tall?)


----------



## Rob72

dont think its a cube, thinks its just a tall, heres a pic of all the checmials that came with as well, i switched the fluval 205 and put on the 27 gallon and now this has a eheim 2217 canister on it, still need to twick everthing alittle bit buts it looking good
here it is with the eheim on it and water is not as cloudy today


heres a pic with all the extra chemicals, even got a plant trimming tool scrubber, 2 nets and a box of tons of extra parts


----------



## jrman83

Cool. Need help with the CO2 system let me know. I have a Red Sea system on one of my tanks that came with a tank I bought about a year ago.


----------



## Rob72

glad you found this i was looking for you, I HAVE NO CLUE about c02, i have pictures of it on the gallery, or i can send you more pictures of everthing, do you think i need it for the tank with all i have in there, i now its not really heavly planted like you have but its a start i hope


----------



## jrman83

Need? Maybe not. Will depend on your lights, but CO2 will benefit your plants. I would use the system if I had it. Take those tanks up to a Dick's sporting goods and have them filled, unless they already are filled.


----------



## holly12

Nice! (I've got AmQuel too. If you use it, let me know how it works for you.) I'm using it but Nitrates are still showing. Susan said they will still show, but be less toxic.


----------



## Rob72

did water par checks and here are the results, this tank is better than the small one
PH..7.6
Amminia....25
Nitrite...0ppm
nitrate...0 ppm


----------



## majerah1

Wow,looks great!


----------



## Rob72

got c02 tanks filled this morning and its up and running, 2 bubbles a min, everthing working good, also got 4 small angels this morning as well , here are there pics



this one is really camera shy so far, but really pretty color


----------



## jrman83

CO2 all setup, huh? Check the drop checker at the end of your lighting period and if it hasn't gone green, you can bump it up a little for the next day. I wouldn't go much higher than 3bps until you get the 4dkh solution. If you have somewhat hard water and are using tank water instead of the 4dkh solution, you can get false readings on the drop checker and go higher than you need and conversly the same for softwater, except lower.


----------



## Rob72

i hope its setup and working, everthing seems ok, i can do tonight and see, im gonna order the 4dkh solution monday when they open, what do you think about the angels we got this morning


----------



## Rob72

here are a few more better pics of the angels, 


here is the shy one and he is finally get more active and swimming around more


----------



## Rob72

added some plants today thanks to ben, they look great infront of the driftwood heres a few pics,


----------



## holly12

Looks so nice! Coming along great!


----------



## Rob72

rescaped my 56 gallon tall this week, here are the updated pictures of it, more plants comming next week, so far drifrtwood, java fern, java lace, willow hydro, moss ball


----------



## ElChef194

rob, i just picked up the exact same tank and stand off craigslist. only came with heater, light, and 25#gravel. $75


----------



## lkfishy

Love the angels  I have two that I got when they were nickel sized and they are so much fun to watch, and huge now. Awesome tank!


----------



## Rob72

thats a good deal elcheif, there nice setups


----------

